# Royal Lytham Sunday 24th August



## Birchy (Aug 14, 2014)

Lytham have just launched online booking and have cut the price of green fee for a few days to kick it all off. Its Â£130 per player on the above date. Usual green fee is Â£180.

Me, Lincoln quaker, Valentino & Karl102 have booked a tee time so i thought i would just give people a heads up if they fancied playing and turning it into a bit of a mini meet.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 14, 2014)

That's a good deal, Merv79 and I paid Â£130 in the winter  :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Aug 14, 2014)

drive4show said:



			That's a good deal, Merv79 and I paid Â£130 in the winter  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thats what i thought. I was looking at intially playing it in winter as well so its a bonus :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 14, 2014)

I almost wish I wasn't on holiday!

Would love to play it again, enjoy :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 16, 2014)

The day after my birthday, but sadly in Welsh Wales.

Is it available on other weekends for that price?


----------



## 6inchcup (Aug 17, 2014)

to be honest i have played it and it  was not worth the money,ok it has the history but just not awe inspring,to many holes overlooked by houses to give a out in the open feel,even talked to a chap having a bbq as we stood on the tee,he was in his garden


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 17, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			The day after my birthday, but sadly in Welsh Wales.

Is it available on other weekends for that price?
		
Click to expand...

It's showing on Monday and Thursdays at the price in august but no other weekends.
Shame  not passport permission for 24th.


----------



## peterlav (Aug 18, 2014)

Would love to join you, unfortunately have Godfather duties at my Nephew's Christening


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 25, 2014)

Brilliant day yesterday at Royal Lytham.  Glynn (and me) beat Scott and Martin.  Truth be told , Glynn gave us a masterclass and off the competition tee's (6800+ yards) shot a majestic 7 over gross on a very tough course.  
The welcome you get and the aura of the place is certainly that of an ex Ryder Cup and current Open Venue.  It's great to see the trophies and the memorabilia around the place. 
We all hit the ball well at times, but the amount of traps that cost you shots is immense.  You have to be gun barrel straight, then hit greens that are very true, but have subtle breaks.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 25, 2014)

So, just another great knock for Glyn after a very creditable performance at Alwoodley last Sun......  hope you can do the same at Moortown this Thurs & that your partner pulls their weight....  is that Scott? 
Good luck you guys:whoo:


----------



## 6inchcup (Aug 25, 2014)

i see the check pants offer was still on,buy 1 get 2 free.!!!


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 25, 2014)

2blue said:



			So, just another great knock for Glyn after a very creditable performance at Alwoodley last Sun......  hope you can do the same at Moortown this Thurs & that your partner pulls their weight....  is that Scott? 
Good luck you guys:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully it isn't Scott, straight down the middle of the fairway Birchy has disappeared, he has been replaced by slapping the ball followed by lots of swearing birchy


----------



## Karl102 (Aug 25, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Thankfully it isn't Scott, straight down the middle of the fairway Birchy has disappeared, he has been replaced by slapping the ball followed by lots of swearing birchy 

Click to expand...

Haha! How was the kilgrimol?!? Did your form carry over?!?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Aug 25, 2014)

Karl102 said:



			Haha! How was the kilgrimol?!? Did your form carry over?!?
		
Click to expand...

Was 6 over after 16 then it didn't go to plan finished 16th, managed to stay dry but the wind was brutal though. Looking at most cards they all found the last 3 as tough as I did.


----------

